# Arnold Schwarzenegger's Obese Son



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2011)

*I think this is kind of sick.*


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 1, 2011)

Prince said:


> *I think this is kind of sick.*



Yeah i didnt expect that at all. But hey, must be rough when you have almost 750 million dollars. Tends to buy alot of ho ho's, and he sure its them.


----------



## minimal (Aug 1, 2011)

hes bulking. dun hate.


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 1, 2011)

minimal said:


> hes bulking. dun hate.



LOL, he has no calves, he has cankles


----------



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Yeah i didnt expect that at all. But hey, must be rough when you have almost 750 million dollars. Tends to buy alot of ho ho's, and he sure its them.



yeah, and it also means they could easily afford a personal trainer and nutritionist to be at their house every day.

if I were Arnold I would be embarrassed.


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 1, 2011)

Prince said:


> yeah, and it also means they could easily afford a personal trainer and nutritionist to be at their house every day.
> 
> if I were Arnold I would be embarrassed.



No fuckin doubt bro, must be terrible to have a ifbb pro as a father, where could he possibly get good advice on getting in shape


----------



## squigader (Aug 1, 2011)

Now that Arnold's done with governing California, he should start kicking his son into shape. And maybe get back into movies himself.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 1, 2011)

He's just got big shoes to fill (with his cankles lol).
No, but seriously, focus on arnold, not his kids.....pedo


----------



## Curt James (Aug 1, 2011)

The kid has a big structural issue with those knees.  And he's the one that was born the same time as Arnold's illegitimate son. I bet he knew long before Maria admitted, "Oh, yeah, the maid's kid looks just like my husband." That'd do a psychological _eat-your-pain-away_ number on some children, I bet.

Plus Christopher was born in 1997 making him only around 14. Evan Centopani was a fat kid. 






Perhaps Arnie's son will make the change, too.

Otoh, the boy is related to Ted Kennedy, so...


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

arnold is great bodybuilder

but never which means his son has big muscle


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 2, 2011)

Poor kid.  I would have thought their would be better eating habits in his household.  What do I know


----------



## dub (Aug 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> yeah, and it also means they could easily afford a personal trainer and nutritionist to be at their house every day.
> 
> if I were Arnold I would be embarrassed.


 
no shit bro. I refuse to let my son get like that. It's not healthy.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 2, 2011)

"Yeah, but"...

If Arnold berates or coaxes, cajoles, demands, bribes, etc. the kid into working out it will (more than likely, I'll guess) backfire.

Maybe the boy is well adjusted and happy with his build, however I can only imagine being related to arguably the best built man on the planet at one time.

"You're Arnold's kid?"

(boy reaches for cupcake)

How much pressure would that be? 

Looks like Christopher got whatever gene or tendency his mother and Teddy possess(ed). Maria was chunky in her younger days to be certain.

While the boy may have auto-wealth and the availability of all the info, trainers, even Mr. Olympia himself at his disposal, he's also a prisoner of his genetic predisposition and structure -- chunky "knock-kneed" kid.

Also, what if this is Christopher's jab at dad?

The local pastor's son was in my high school class. He was the stereotypical rebel, bad boy, seemingly in direct defiance of his father's position in the community.

Perhaps there's a parallel here. Christopher's father is a legend in physical "perfection" or cultivation. Chris might be rebelling against that image with every donut consumed.

Or maybe he's just a 14-year-old kid under the media microscope.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 2, 2011)

It makes no sense.  I'm sure Arnold has a personal chef, a nutritionist and killer gym in all of his homes.  You would think his son would want to look like his father did in his twenties... I KNOW I WOULD!  haha.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 2, 2011)

Ah Phoooey!

Arnold the excercise guru who worked for prez. He told everybody elses' kid to excercise.

Just not his own!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 2, 2011)

thebigshow said:


> arnold is great bodybuilder
> 
> but never which means his son has big muscle



no one said big muscles, how about just not being obese?


----------



## K.Dallas (Aug 2, 2011)

He must be allergic to peanuts, cause he is swollen


----------



## Curt James (Aug 2, 2011)

*Nix the Fat Jokes About Christopher Schwarzenegger; Ever Hear of Puberty?*

Commentary by Marilisa Kinney Sachteleben, Yahoo! Contributor Network
May 31, 2011

I've  been following the Maria Shriver-Arnold Schwarzenegger drama. I'm  concerned about Maria, but also Christopher, the agemate of Patty Baena and Arnold's love child. Recent pictures in Radar of Maria and kids prompted "fat kid" jokes about Christopher (see comments section at the end of the article). 

 There's a good idea; focus on the boy's weight. Make rude remarks about a  kid who is already struggling. Parents divorce, dad's infidelity and  now finding he has a brother his own age and it's not his mom's child. Because Christopher's weight is so relevant to the issue?

 Having celebrity parents isn't easy. Mr. Universe may be a great body  builder, but it must not be easy to live with. Especially if you are  going through that awkward age. At age 13, you could look like a Greek  god and you'd still have things you hate about yourself. It comes with  the territory. The only way out is through. 

 To have a constant reminder of physical perfection (aka dad) in your  face constantly would make any teen miserable. To be constantly compared  to dad's sculpted physique when your own body and hormones are in major upheaval would be devastating. 

 Before people start with the "chunky," "chubby," "fat" and "overweight" labels, let me just call to mind a little thing called puberty? In many families, children between the ages of 8 or 9 and 15 or so, go through a pudgy stage. 

 Call it baby fat or midriff bulge, some kids go through adolescent weight gain.  Those kids may have been normal-sized or even skinny as little kids, it  doesn't matter. What's important is that they will pass through that  chubby phase and emerge thin. The duckling becomes the swan. 

 Even some doctors don't get puberty changes. They compare kids to charts  rather than looking at family biometrics or just common sense. Our  older son went through a fat time. We were seeing a chiropractor who  said that I should put him on a 1,500 calorie diet. I spoke with an herbalist  friend and told her about the doctors concerns. She advised me that if I  put him on a diet now, when he might get too thin as he finished  growing.

 She explained that the body makes that "puppy fat" as a reserve for growing. Sure enough, when he went to Canada with Grandma and Grandpa that summer, he shot up and dropped about 20  pounds. 

 It helps if parents encourage good eating habits  and exercise. It helps if parents model healthy lifestyles. But even if  the kid plays video games, sleeps all the time and drinks too much Mountain Dew,  the transformation often still happens. It especially happens, if this  is a normally active kid who gets good nutrition. Kids are inordinately  lazy in puberty, because their bodies are developing. All that change is  exhausting. 

 My second son spent most of his 13-year-old summer crabby, reading in  bed and playing Runescape. We knew that this wasn't usual for him and  attributed it to puberty. He came back to school having lost about 30  pounds. His classmates didn't recognize him. 

 I personally think the chubby age is a lovely time in a person's life. I've been a middle school teacher  for years and met hundreds of kids. At that age, kids are enthusiastic,  eager and full of ideas. They are learning to be caring and  compassionate. Just by looking at the photo, with his mother on his arm,  I think Christopher must be a pretty neat kid.

_Marilisa  Kinney Sachteleben writes from 22 years parenting four children and 25  years teaching K-8, special education, adult education and home-school.

_From* Nix the Fat Jokes About Christopher Schwarzenegger; Ever Hear of Puberty? - Yahoo! News*


----------



## Perdido (Aug 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> *I think this is kind of sick.*



I suppose the kennedy genes are dominant....


----------



## SFW (Aug 2, 2011)

So his kid looks like chunk from the goonies, so what? big deal...


Half of you have kids that look like queers....You know who you are. There is no fucking way your son is straight!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 2, 2011)

ROFL, I bet that kid is all sorts of fucked up in the head.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 2, 2011)

*Maria Shriver & Arnold Schwarzenegger's Son Christopher In ICU Following Surfing Accident; Expected To Make 'Full Recovery'*

Access Hollywood ??? July 22, 2011

Christopher Schwarzenegger, the 13-year-old son of Maria Shriver and Arnold Schwarzenegger,  has been hospitalized following a serious surfing accident, and now,  the former couple has spoken out regarding their son's condition.

"A  few days ago our son Christopher suffered an accident at the beach.  While it has been a very scary week, Christopher is surrounded by his  family and friends," Maria and Arnold said in a statement to  Access Hollywood  on Friday. "He is a brave boy and is expected to make a full recovery.

"On behalf of our entire family, we want to sincerely thank the paramedics and lifeguards  who responded so swiftly as well as the doctors, nurses, emergency room  and hospital staff who have cared for our son. They have been  extraordinary to him and to us," the statement continued. "We thank  everyone for their thoughts and prayers and ask for respect and privacy  for Christopher and our family."

The accident occurred while the teenager was boogie boarding in Malibu, Calif., on Sunday, resulting in a collapsed lung and multiple broken bones, according to TMZ, which was first to report the news.

Maria was with her son on the beach when the accident occurred, according to People magazine.

"Christopher has been in ICU since Sunday," a source told People. "Maria has not left his side and is sleeping at hospital."

Arnold has also visited Christopher in the hospital, People reported.

Katherine Schwarzenegger, Christopher's 21-year-old sister, took to Twitter to thank supporters for their concern.

"Thank  you guys for ur concern and prayers for my baby brother! He's a tough  little guy and getting better! Please keep praying for him! Xo" she Tweeted on Friday.

It's the latest headline  for the family, as earlier this week Arnold filed a response to Maria's  recent divorce petition, asking a court not to award his soon-to-be-ex  with spousal support. Maria filed for divorce on July 1 citing irreconcilable differences.

From *Maria Shriver & Arnold Schwarzenegger's Son Christopher In ICU Following Surfing Accident; Expected To Make 'Full Recovery' - Yahoo! News*


----------



## Curt James (Aug 2, 2011)

*Arnold Schwarzenegger & Maria Shriver's Son Released From Hospital; Shriver Tweets 'He's Going To Be Fine'*

Access Hollywood ??? July 26, 2011

After spending nine days in the hospital following a serious boogie boarding accident, Arnold Schwarzenegger and Maria Shriver's son, Christopher, is finally home.

The 13-year-old was released from the hospital on Monday night, his mother Tweeted on Tuesday.

 "Blessed  to be able to take Christopher out of the hospital last night. What a  feeling of relief to know that he's going to be fine," Maria posted on her Twitter page on Tuesday morning. "Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers. The whole family, especially Christopher, felt your love."

As previously reported on  AccessHollywood.com, Christopher was hospitalized on July 17 after suffering a collapsed lung and multiple broken bones resulting form a boogie boarding accident in Malibu.

 The estranged couple's son  was admitted to the ICU following the accident and Maria offered her  heartfelt thanks to the staff who cared for Christopher.

"I will forever be grateful  to the amazing doctors, nurses and hospital staff in the ICU who helped  my son," her Tweets continued. "We were very lucky. Many patients and  families we met have been there so long and have no end in sight. I pray  for their recovery."

On Monday night, Arnold also took to his Twitter page to offer an encouraging update on his son.

"Thanks  for all your support for Christopher. It means a lot to me & to  him. He's doing much better & we'll have him back at full speed  soon," the former California governor posted.

From *Arnold Schwarzenegger & Maria Shriver's Son Released From Hospital; Shriver Tweets 'He's Going To Be Fine' - Yahoo! News*


----------



## Curt James (Aug 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> (snip) It's the latest headline  for the family, as *earlier this week Arnold filed a response to Maria's  recent divorce petition, asking a court not to award his soon-to-be-ex  with spousal support.* Maria filed for divorce on July 1 citing irreconcilable differences.
> 
> From *Maria Shriver & Arnold Schwarzenegger's Son Christopher In ICU Following Surfing Accident; Expected To Make 'Full Recovery' - Yahoo! News*








YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Aug 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *Nix the Fat Jokes About Christopher Schwarzenegger; Ever Hear of Puberty?*
> 
> Commentary by Marilisa Kinney Sachteleben, Yahoo! Contributor Network
> May 31, 2011
> ...



oh fuck that, my parents got divorced when I was 12 years old and I was never overweight as a teen, let alone obese.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> *So his kid looks like chunk from the goonies*, so what? big deal...








YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> oh fuck that, my parents got divorced when I was 12 years old and I was never overweight as a teen, let alone obese.



My parents got divorced when I was, like, six months old. lol

I have never been overweight in nearly 49 years. The most I've ever weighed is about 205 lbs. at 6'1".

And the Schwarzenegger kid _does _look like Chunk.

Here's what that actor looks like now:






Odds are high, imo, that Christopher Schwarzenegger sheds his baby fat sooner rather than later. But I believe -- in the long haul -- he'll follow in Teddy's fat footsteps.

Of course, (13 years old + 50 years = 63 years old to my 49 years old + 50 years... ) I'll be *dead *by then.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Drew1975 (Aug 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video


 


your a card you are ....

lmao


----------



## squigader (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree with CJ - this could simply be an example of rebelling against his dad. At that age, a lot of kids will just plain refuse to do anything their dads did/liked/encourage them to do. He'll change though as soon as he gets into high school


----------



## awhites1 (Aug 5, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *Maria Shriver & Arnold Schwarzenegger's Son Christopher In ICU Following Surfing Accident; Expected To Make 'Full Recovery'*
> 
> Access Hollywood – July 22, 2011
> 
> Christopher Schwarzenegger, the 13-year-old son of Maria Shriver and Arnold Schwarzenegger,  has been hospitalized following a serious surfing accident,[/URL][/B]



He surfs??

"When I surf I just feel at home, it just feels natural for me and like nothing else matters"- Christopher Schwarzenegger


----------



## Curt James (Aug 5, 2011)

Surfers come in all sizes. Not every golfer is built like Tiger. Not every baseball player looks like Barry Bonds. 

*Teh Fat is Everywherez!*


----------



## OMEGAx (Aug 5, 2011)

I used to be fat like that lol


----------



## OMEGAx (Aug 5, 2011)

Prince said:


> yeah, and it also means they could easily afford a personal trainer and nutritionist to be at their house every day.
> 
> *if I were Arnold I would be embarrassed*.




i think this is key

we see pretty much a form of neglect and that is sad

in my case my Father was working so hard and Mom that I had to much time to eat cookies on my own.......


----------



## OMEGAx (Aug 5, 2011)

and look at pron


----------



## Curt James (Aug 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 6, 2011)

*Christopher Schwarzenegger released from hospital!*

By Amber Cornelio
July 26, 2011

The  13-year old son of Arnold Schwarzenegger and Maria Shriver, Christopher  Schwarzenegger has reportedly been released from hospital after having  suffered a very serious body-surfing accident on 17 July 2011.  

After  having spent nine days in hospital, recuperating from a collapsed lung  and broken bones, Christopher Schwarzenegger was released yesterday,  Monday, 25 July 2011 and is safely recuperating at home. Fears of a  spinal injury are being put to rest as he has been released to recover  at home. 

 On July 17, the 911 call that was placed by his mother,  the 55-year-old Maria Shriver, after Christopher's serious body surfing  accident had Shriver saying that her son couldn???t move and that he was  having trouble breathing!

  Shriver explained that it was like a  boogie board accident in which he couldn???t move off the beach. She  feared that perhaps ribs had been broken. It was later determined that  he had indeed suffered multiple bone fractures as well as a collapsed  lung. 

 The injuries also prompted estranged father, Arnold  Schwarzenegger, to then amend his divorce filings to include spousal  support and paying the attorney fees for wife Maria Shriver. 

  Christopher may be a little on the chubby side now but he shows promise  of being a very handsome man someday. Here???s wishing him a full  recovery!     

Amber Cornelio is based in Atlanta, Georgia, United States of America, and is Anchor for Allvoices


----------



## Curt James (Aug 6, 2011)

OMEGAx said:


> i think this is key
> 
> we see pretty much a form of neglect and that is sad
> 
> in my case my Father was working so hard and Mom that I had to much time to eat *cookies *on my own.......



_Coooooooooooooookies! _

​


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol fat little fucker


----------



## Curt James (Aug 8, 2011)

Fat and rich.






YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------

